# Spraying CWF



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi All, 
I have a Graco Magnum DX sprayer (Home Depot) and was wondering if I could spray the water based CWF-UV (Flood) with this sprayer. The maximun tip size (DX) is .15 and I notice alot of clear sealers reccommend a .17 min. tip for spraying clear finishes. I have a good size cedar deck to clear coat.
I have never used this sprayer for anything but interior latex finishes, which it is great for, for the amount of spraying I do, just not sure if it would work well with the CWF. Any thoughts?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I am sure you could, but there are way better things out there than CWF. If you can spray latex, you can spray clears. Latex int. usually recommends .17 tips.


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

"_there are way better things out there than CWF"_

Any recommendations?

_" If you can spray latex, you can spray clears"_

Is int latex thinner than the ext clears?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

well for starters what are you trying to use it on? 
int latex is usually .15 - .19 tips


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't quite understand your question about what am I trying to use it on.
As I mentioned I am going to be spraying a cedar deck.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

cobra1 said:


> Don't quite understand your question about what am I trying to use it on.
> As I mentioned I am going to be spraying a cedar deck.


opps, sorry didnt see that. just use the oil based stuff, and i would recommend just using the true oil based stuff on a deck. Why did you get a magnum anyways? (my first sprayer was the wagner paintcrew, but that was because the HO gave it to me)


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

You should still consider back brushing what you spray. Working the finish into the wood is your main goal and sometimes spraying will not accomplish this.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You should really consider not spraying a deck .....


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You should really consider not spraying a deck .....


I agree.......:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

You should see the thread about the CWF Jason from Oregon had to strip! I would use an oil base product.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You should really consider not spraying a deck .....


yah i was trying to say that too, thanks for catching that NEPS


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the _"true oil based stuff"_ ?

As far as "why did I buy a magnum", thought I would try it out for the price and the amount of painting I do (minimal), and it works great for what I need it for. No complaints.

Looks like spraying a deck is not popular, huh? Why is that?

I have about 2000 sq. ft. of deck plus railings, spraying seems like the way to go. How would you guys approach it? I'm always willing to learn something new


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Try a 9" paint pad. Went to it after too windy to spray and wish I would have started out with it.


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wing 54 said:


> Try a 9" paint pad. Went to it after too windy to spray and wish I would have started out with it.


2000 sq ft with a 9" paint pad, really? What about a garden sprayer, are those things any good?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

WING, you use a pad? i have only had a blotchy experience with pads. what pads are you using and what are you using to get the stain on them?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

cobra1 said:


> As far as "why did I buy a magnum", thought I would try it out for the price and the amount of painting I do (*minimal*), and it works great for what I need it for. No complaints.



I take it your not a painter....

Here's that link MAC-Deco suggested:

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2171

I am not using CWF.... the pics tell ya why. I'll be using a Natural (small amount of pigment) oil stain provided by Sherwin Williams their Deckscapes product. I am in the process of sanding that deck atm... It's been raining alot and I'll post pics of the finished product later...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

lol Jason, I was trying to coax it out of him, you went straight to the punch. I would maybe consider spraying and BB the railings but not the deck boards. You would pretty much have to mask off all the house along them, big pain, plus inadequate penetration.


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

_"I take it your not a painter...."_

Play nice, Jason. If you read what I wrote you'll notice I said it works fine for what *I* need it for, when I need it.
No, I do not paint everyday, but I'll match my finished product with anyone, but not my knowledge of the paint and finishes.
I build, and I insist on no one painting my work but me. If I'm not sure of a finish I research it, check with manufacturer etc...
So happens, customer has 40 gals of CWF and wants me to use it. Do I think it's the best stuff out there? No, but then again, I don't know what the best stuff out there is. Instead of stating what doesn't work, lets hear what does.
Thanks for link, will check it out.


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

_"I was trying to coax it out of him"_

What exactly were you trying to "coax" out of me? Just ask if you want to know something, that's what I'm trying to do here, get information.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

cobra1 said:


> 2000 sq ft with a 9" paint pad, really? What about a garden sprayer, are those things any good?


 A garden sprayer can work nice ...esp on those spindle and rails, but you'll have to work the deck at the same time. Or you could get some staining mits and get some splinters. 9" lambskin pads on ext poles work great. You dont want to leave any puddles and make sure you cover everthing around and under the deck.


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

What did you mean by "work the deck" at the same time? 
Wouldn't the pads miss in 'between" the boards, which a spayer would cover?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> lol Jason, I was trying to coax it out of him, you went straight to the punch.


Damn it tsunami... you blew my cover!!  :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Hey Cobra, if your a builder have you tried this site, there is an area on there for Paint and Finish Work. http://www.contractortalk.com/

If not then your a DIY'er and might be redirected to a better place for information. 

Hope all goes well. btw.... I hear Cabot and Sikkens are far better products than CWF. I'm trying Deckscapes because I have been waiting a long time to get it onto something (I don't do decks much, just int/ext painting). thus the reason of that link to my project.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

cobra1 said:


> What did you mean by "work the deck" at the same time?
> Wouldn't the pads miss in 'between" the boards, which a spayer would cover?


The sprayer won't get that much in between the boards to justify it's use unless the boards are 3/4" or better apart and I doubt that being the case since it sounds like it could be a new deck. The brush works the deck. Even if you rolled it on you should follow with a brush to work it in and help evening it out.

I'll be brushing the whole deck that I am doing. No roller or spraying. I believe in the long lasting results of good hard work. :thumbsup: I only spray ext homes or int/ext new construction not decks.

Granted some folks swear on spray and brush to follow (nothing wrong with that) I am sure PressurePros has some great suggestions: http://www.restore-a-deck.com/index.html

I use a titan 440i and am not all that excited about the mess it could make or the extra prep I'll have to do to use it for deck staining...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

cobra1 said:


> What did you mean by "work the deck" at the same time?
> Wouldn't the pads miss in 'between" the boards, which a spayer would cover?


If you spray it you need to work the decking at the same time. You dont want overspray marks on the decking. The pads are for the decking. Good luck ...BTW get a different product...I dont care how much they have or what they want. If you where a painting contractor you would educate the consumer why that product is crap.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The sprayer won't get that much to justify it's use for between the boards unless the boards are 3/4" or better apart and I doubt that being the case since it sounds like it could be a new deck. The brush works the deck. Even if you rolled it on you should follow with a brush to work it in and help evening it out.
> 
> I'll be brushing the whole deck that I am doing. No roller or spraying. I believe in the long lasting results of good hard work. :thumbsup: I only spray ext homes or int/ext new construction not decks.
> 
> Granted some folks swear on spray and brush to follow. I use a titan 440i and am not all that excited about the mess it could make or the extra prep I'll have to do to use it for deck staining...


Garden sprayer the rails and spindles, lambskin pad the decking ......


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The sprayer won't get that much in between the boards to justify it's use unless the boards are 3/4" or better apart and I doubt that being the case since it sounds like it could be a new deck. The brush works the deck. Even if you rolled it on you should follow with a brush to work it in and help evening it out.
> 
> I'll be brushing the whole deck that I am doing. No roller or spraying. I believe in the long lasting results of good hard work. :thumbsup: I only spray ext homes or int/ext new construction not decks.


don't roll decks. please. I tried that once. wow what a mess. wasted probably 3 gallons of stain just having it run off, plus then you have quite a mess under it. 

Here is the proverbial "If it were me"
I would put drops under all the railings
stain those
get out my 4 or 6 in deck brush, put it on a 4-8 pole, put my pail on a drop or a couple paper towels, and go to town (working from either end towards the stairs). then do the stairs, and go around the outside, hit all the ends and extra stuff out there. then take some rags or paper towels and wipe up any shiners. oh and I would only use a nice penetrating oil product.

nothin like doing it the old fashioned way, like Jason said.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

This topic would be good to combine with mine... Maybe when ProWallGuy isn't too busy he would consider the move. That would keep me from looking at too many topics to get the info I need for my project... Tsunami and Neps have some good ideas here concerning that deck project I still have yet to get some stain on due to the weather.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I was one of the first painters to use what is now cwf. It was called auquatrol in'85. I am a fan of it in certain cases but figure one year on a deck. They came out with cwf 5 which will give you 2 years on a deck. As far as spraying with a 15 tip that is fine but I back brush with a 6 inch brush clamped to an extention pole to work it in. That's also mentioned on the directions. I have had good luck with cwf on vertical rough sawn and fences. What you should use on a deck is Wood Duck, Sikkens Dek, or simular oil based product. This is with 23 years of experience with cwf. Botton line is I like it for some applications. MOPAINT


----------



## cobra1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, spray,don't spray,roll, don't roll, pad, brush.......two sides to every coin I guess.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Or you could get some staining mits and get some splinters.


I love those mitts for spindles! (right about the splinters too):blink:


Here's a link for Flood's oil based CWF. 
http://www.flood.com/flood/Products/Exterior/FinishersForExteriorWood/WoodTones+Stain+Prod+Pg.htm

Here is a link to one of the best oil based deck products. IMO

http://www.nam.sikkens.com/product.cfm?product_id=59&product_category=deck


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

cobra1 said:


> Wow, spray,don't spray,roll, don't roll, pad, brush.......two sides to every coin I guess.


yeap, pick and choose your battle.


----------

